# In the tank with 60+ Tropheus



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Dropped the camera in the tank and this is what I got. I threw a pinch of NLS in at the 2:30 mark or so.

Enjoy and thanks for watching.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Which one is your favorite?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I wonder if that is what the fish hear 24/7?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, 169 views and 2 replies  I thought it was kinda cool :lol:


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just saw this, good stuff!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

JimA said:


> Thanks guys, 169 views and 2 replies  I thought it was kinda cool :lol:


Hey Jim, it is cool man. Sorry bud, I'm one of those guys. I've been so busy I forgot to comment :-? 
Your colony is awesome and the tank is one of the best set ups out there. I'm getting ever so closer to throwing my Moops in my 210g and ditching the cyps and featherfins.
I can't look at your pics and then go and look at my 5' tanks without feeling sad any longer :wink: I won't bother asking the details on the camera as I'm a total technophobe.
Cheers
Paul B


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks and no worries, I was more or less just poking fun.


----------



## lakemichigan (Feb 16, 2015)

Very nice.

Thank you for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

They're beautiful! Just curious about how their coloring changing as they get older. I have Ilangi fry which, of course, are striped do they gradually lose their stripes in exchange for adult coloring and how long does that take?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, that's a great vid Jim, I must have missed it first time around. Loved the feeding frenzy!
Don't forget that guests that can't post until they register count as views!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

judyok said:


> They're beautiful! Just curious about how their coloring changing as they get older. I have Ilangi fry which, of course, are striped do they gradually lose their stripes in exchange for adult coloring and how long does that take?


 Yes they will, and it will vary from fish to fish as they mature. Some has to do with dominance as well. Sub Doms will be darker but will color up at different times.

If you watch mine in the video many will change color or get brighter after I threw the food in. I think they let their guard down and are more relaxed and looking for a snack vs staking territory.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

GTZ said:


> Don't forget that guests that can't post until they register count as views!


 Id say they should register :thumb:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, agreed!


----------

